
Aurora Postgres – Disastrous Experience - dhuramas
https://old.reddit.com/r/aws/comments/bv70k8/aurora_postgres_disastrous_experience/
======
dhuramas
Deeply concerned about the insertion of new schema. That would make it an
absolute no-no I feel.

------
Manozco
That sounds like a nightmare...

